# how slow can an air solenoid go?



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

would it be possible to replace a slow rpm motor with an air solenoid for a slow back and forth motion? is it possible to adjust it to bleed out enough air move slowly?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

It is, but its a restriction in the air flow, so its a weaker cylinder force. If you can tell me how slow you want to move, I can mock one up and shoot a vid, put it on here tonight. See how much weaker it turns out to be.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

*and ye shall receive*


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice work Hippofeet


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

If your doing just flow restriction to the cylinder then its not weaker force, its just volume control not pressure control, its just starts out weak it takes awhile for the cylinder to fill and get to final air pressure, air acts very spongy so if you are moving a lot of weight it might not move until the cylinder gets to the pressure required to move the object (prop) and it usually and I state usually it starts out slow but then just slams at the end of the cylinder throw. To combat that I use flow control on the A port and B port to the cylinder and on A and B for the exhaust on the solenoid(5 way solenoid, and a double acting cylinder). Or the best way is using a servo valve or send PWM signals to the solenoid you are using (timed on and off signals)

SORRY DIDNT SEE YOUR VIDEO HIPPO, GOOD JOB BTW


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

lol, no problem, Death Master. And you are right, it starts out really spongy, then builds up. But I think it would move something light-ish, and you could always start with a larger than necessary cylinder.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

So sorry guys I was on vacation last week and forgot all about this thread! Thanks so much hippofeet for the info. I am looking at moving a walgreen skeleton back and forth so not much weight at all. Your video showed me exactly what I needed to know!!!


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

Wouldn't this be kinda demanding on the air compressor though if it's a constant in and out movement?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends on the compressor, really. It would surely suck with a 1 gallon pancake compressor. With the speed controls cranked way down, and say a 16 gallon or up compressor, I don't know that the compressor would work as much as with, say, a spitter mech going off every third tot or patron. And it depends on if this is going on a mech that runs continuously all night, or is triggered like any other mech.


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a 26 gallon compressor for my props, but so far i haven't had more than 2 props. Maybe this year I'll have more, but I haven't even started building yet. I work better under pressure. (no pun intended LOL)


----------

